# Garlic and ginger crusted steelhead



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

14 garlic cloves finley chopped
1 cup of gingersnap cookies finely crushed
2 tsp of lime juice
2 eggs beaten
4 steelhead fillets
1 cup of sour cream
1/4 cup real mayo
1 tsb frsh cilantro chopped

Pre heat oven to 350degs. In a small bowl, mix half of the garlic with the gingersnap crumbs and set aside. 

In another bowl whisk the lime juice and eggs. Dip steelhead into egg mixture to coat then into gingersnap-garlic mixture coating both sides. 

spray a 13 x 9 pan with cooking spray(flavored Pam) any kind

Arrange filets in a single layer. Bake until fish is opaque when the center is pierced with the tip of a sharp knife about 15 mins. Transfer to a warm serving platter. 

While the fish is baking, prepare the sauce. 

In a small sacuepan over medium-low heat whisk tohether the remaining garlic, sour cream, and mayo until well blended. 

Spoon sauce over steelhead filets and sprinkle with chopped cilntro. 

Served with summer sqaush or zuccini.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

You should open a restaurant.  


Someone else making lots of money serving croakers and call them river snapers.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> You should open a restaurant.
> 
> 
> Someone else making lots of money serving croakers and call them river snapers.



SHHH teo we dont talk about that publically seriously dude.. u tryin to get people fired


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nope*

Don't work in that business anymore.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Don't work in that business anymore.



Dogg, was talking about a mutual friend that teo and i have and some folks that served VIRGINIA RIVER SNAPPER!!!!  


by the way, thanks for putting up all the recipes man gives me new things to try.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*My pleasure....*

I have alot of recipies to share. Some are mine and some aren't. I have several hundred. Be glad to share them with everyone here.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah... I'd love to try some new things for this holiday season. You've certainly have the recipes for the foods of our souls. Thanks..


----------

